

Commodore Amiga: A Beginner’s Guide - D_Guidi
http://www.racketboy.com/retro/commodore-amiga-101-beginners-guide?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+RetrogamingWithRacketboy+%28RetroGaming+With+Racketboy%29
probably the best source about amiga games stuff I've read
======
tluyben2
What a great computer. The memories! Even now the emulators are still not
performing that well (good emulation is hard, even on speedy systems we have
now) compared to the real deal. I bought a very cheap A500 last year and I
regularly boot it up to play games or revive some of my 68000 assembler
skillz.

~~~
k1ds3ns4t10n
So many great memories. I fooled around with emulators a while back, and
you're right its not the same as the real thing. I still have an A2000 and
A4000, but sadly sold the A500 and gave my A1200 away.

